# Not sure which forum to post this in...



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what forum this would be best to have be posted in so please don't bash me too bad  

I'm a computer technician here in my hometown and I'd like to know how guys get to be independant contractors so to speak for companies like dell, hp, acer, etc etc. ie: my laptop display went out while it was under warranty. I call dell, the have a technician come and replace my display for no charge to me. 

Now I was told that these people don't actually work for dell or hp or whatever manufacturer, but the work for an independant insurance company who gets the call from *said manufacturer* and dispatches these local technicians to do the service call. 

I'm just curious if anybody has any information on how to get on with these "insurance companies" or whatever exactly it is. I've searched google and monster and etc etc and can't find anything at all. 
If anybody has any information at all, even maybe just a company name or two so I can check out their website, I sure appreciate it in advance.
Thanks, 
Kenneth


----------



## burnin_18 (Apr 1, 2008)

might be an idea to call companys and ask them? i don't know myself, sorry. ask ur local pub landlord. they tend to know what everyone does and might be able to help u?


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I called dell one time when I was just curious about it before but you know how these support people you get on the phone are... they barely know enough english to read you the troubleshooting methods off of their screen much less have any common sense.. now on the flip side i have gotten some very very knowledgeable and helpful people on the dell and other support lines.. but those come few and far between.. needless to say they couldn't give/didn't know any information to give me as far as these companies or even how it was handled.. all they knew basically was how to enter the warranty claim into the computer and hit enter :sigh:


----------



## -LONGBOW- (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's what you do...


Damage your laptop display.
Have the tech fix it.
Follow them back to work.
Annoy the secretary every two days with resumes and memos until they hire you.
:wink:


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

-LONGBOW- said:


> Here's what you do...
> 
> 
> Damage your laptop display.
> ...


Cannuck! :lol:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Due to the competitive and sometimes lucrative nature of these contracts, large OEMs and such rarely ever publicize and/or give away this information to anyone.

You will have to depend on the "inner" market for that.


----------

